# SCARED, PLEASE HELP!!!!! REMOVING TUBES!!!!!



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, hope you are all good, havent been on here for quite a while, i have just been told they want to remove my left fallopian tube, this of course has really upset me.

Last week... went to gp in excruiating pains (have been getting these for about a year) each time i go gp sent me away with antiobiotics, now they think i have endometreosis, they admitted straight in to hospital to start tests

Went in and they did some swabs etc.. n referred me to a endocrinologist, waitied a week

Went into see endorinologist yesterday did another internal examination and told me they would do a scan after examination they said they are not doing a scan sending me straight in for surgery and at the same time they want to remove my left tube. 

Left tube has Hydrosalphix which is why they want to remove it, ARE THERE ANY OTHER ALTERNATIVE, PLEASE HELP!!!!!

Right tube is patent (open) but was told it may have damage, so called heath hospital to tell them they wanna remove the one tube and asked them is my right tube damaged or not as MAYBE is not an answer!!!!! said they cant tell by HSG as were doen with camera and cant see if its damaged on photos, so have to wait for laparoscopy...

If i have my left tube removed with my body automatically tell me to ovualte on the right side, if not is there any way of knowing which side you ovualte on

PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun i totally understand your fear. i have both my tubes removed and finding out they my chances of a natural pregnancy were 0 was one of the worst times in my life. The best thing is a case of a hydrosalpinx is to take it out asap to stop any damage to the other tube. 

This could also be the reason for your infertility, yet some people do manage a pregnancy but it is quite rare.

Ok the facts

hydrosalpinx does reduce the chance of ivf success by around 50% , this has been studied lots and there are plenty of published papers so with this is mind it is best to get that nasty tube removed to increase your chance.

emotionally having your tubes removed is not easy, physical pain heals quicker but if you can get your mindset straight now this will stand you in good stead for your operation

you can ask me any questions, i have now had 3 laps


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi leigsha you have been missed

So sorry to hear that. I can't offer any advice but want to send a


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the hug, Lol.... Im trying to keep strong, but just finding it hard, you say you have had 3 laps?, why so many hun.

!) If i have left tube removed will my body automatically ovulate on the right?
2) is there any way i can tell which side im ovulating on, as i get so many pains i never know whether they are ovualtion pains or not.

3) they say my right tube is open but may have damage  but cant tell until lap...... although its open could there still be hope for me?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

How is the Lap all in all, i know the procedure they will be doing, but what should i expect afterwards and how long do i book off work for this op?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had 3 laps as my first lap one tube was removed and one blocked one left(i only found out the other was blocked after the op....was gutted) second lap to clip the tube and 3rd op to remove it fully and removed the stump left from first op

1) If i have left tube removed will my body automatically ovulate on the right?

no but it is possible for tube can pick up an egg from either side, very clever stuff

2) is there any way i can tell which side im ovulating on, as i get so many pains i never know whether they are ovualtion pains or not.

only by ultra sound


3) they say my right tube is open but may have damage  but cant tell until lap...... although its open could there still be hope for me?

yes if your tube is open there is hope, they will check for damage at the lap

4) How is the Lap all in all, i know the procedure they will be doing, but what should i expect afterwards and how long do i book off work for this op?

this time i had 13 days off work, each time has been different, the worst thing for me this times was being tired and getting really badly constipated


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

When you had the tube clipped was this the tube you later discovered were also blcoked (after the op), why did they clip it and then later go back for another op to remove it?

Am i right in saying you think that if i ovulated fron the left ovary then my right tube can also pick up the released egg?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the tube that was clipped was the one they left and was the blocked one, they clipped it as i thought i had a hydro, it didn't show on a scan yet when they did the second lap i was right and it was full of fluid too, they clipped it as it was stuck to my bowel

thankfully i had a brilliant surgeon on the third op and the plan was to remove it or remove as much as possible, thankfully it was all removed.

yes it is possible for the right tube to pick up a left egg


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thans hun for all ya useful info, i feel alot better now about having the tube/hydro removed... Im just hoping that the other tube turns out to be ok and not damaged....

xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry its come to this lisa ..at least you know what the pain is now tho ...i think it will be best to remove the one tube like kara said and hopefully the other 1 will be just a bit ..they might try and repair it ... my 1 was blocked completeley and other had a litttle spill through after op to try unblock


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Miriam, hope all is well with you n baby.... I know when they told me i burst into tears, although its only the one tube they wanna take away, i didnt prepare myself for that..... Ater coming on here lastnight and speaking to Kara i feel alot better now about having it removed as Kara said its best to get rid of it to save anymore complications and its a nasty tube full of bad fluid, so its for the best.... Im just hoping when i go in for op that they will tell me my right tube is NOT damaged, as they wont know unitl then, my right tube is open and had a spill so im keeping my fingers crossed for that..... Ive been taking clomid for 4 months now and still not working.

Im now waiting to go in for op to have this removed and praying IVF will work 1st time round, as i cannot afford to pay all that money for another go.... I think its silly they just give you the one free go.

Fingers crossed my right tube will be un-damaged and they will get rid of endometreosis im hoping that i can then try to concieve naturally before i have IVF.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know its a joke we only get the 1 free go    hopefully your other tube will be ok


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I know, hopefully, something has to go right for me surely, at the moment things seem to be going from bad to worse,

Ya know with IVF @ EC i asked them to put me to sleep to help me relax more, but they said they wouldnt do it, what kinda drugs will they give me to ease the pain of it all?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well what they give you knocks you out anyway so dont worry about that! im not sure what i was given im sure kara will tell you but it works a treat i was busy yapping then out for the count i can remeber coming round a bit and askin what was on the screen then all of a sudden i was back in recovery room dont remeber wallkin there i was so off it..so i had no pain just uncomftable afterwards


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

My aunty has had IVF 3 times (going through the same things), and she said when she had EC, they gave her drugs but she came back around whilst they were collecting the eggs and felt eveything she said she screamed in agony because it was so bad the pain.

She only told me this as i asked her to tell me the truth.

So these drugs really will knock you out and you cant feel a thing? as i really wanna prepare myself.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh that sounds bad she must of been very unlucky or had a poop anaesthetist i swear i didnt feel a thing only the horrid thing ive been very lucky and only had ec the once ..im sure the other girls will tell you the same


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Did you get preg first time with iVF? or naturally?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that  post was supposed to say only felt the horrid thing they use at smear tests its always uncomftable lol ive had just the 1 fresh go with egg collection i had 2 put back it failed 
then had 2 frozen ones put back  on medication that failed 
then i had only 1 embryo left in the freezer and had to pay so i chose cheaper option to take no drugs and just put it back when i ovulated and it worked!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Leighsa it really isnt too bad. They give you a drug called midazolam which will make you sleep and also forget, you also have fentanyl which is a pain killer. I remember moaning while they were doing it but they topped up all my drugs and it was fine.  I dont remmeber any pain.  Had pain after collection but it was becuase i had lots of follicles that had to be removed/dispersed.
you will be fine


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry to hear about having to have tube removed, glad that kara was able to answer your questions for you. 

i was really nervous about ec but i didn't feel a thing or remember any of it the drugs they give you are great so don't worry.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, im sure im worrying over nothing and it'll all be alright... 
Are their any tips i should know before EC and then ET... to help IVF to suceed....

Whats the difference with long and short protocol? and how they they differ with individuals?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

when you go for bloods when your top of the ivf list they will decide what drugs to put you on depending on your results   are you taking vitamins ive been taking pregnacare for years be good to start now i think


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

No im not taking any viatmins, not even folic acid, should i be, although i may never catch....

All this is so new to me hun this ivf stuff, so the more info ya have id really appreciate it.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Leighsha whenever planning a pregnancy or hope to become pregnant you should always take folic acid for at least 3 months before any pregnancy and for the first 12 weeks to help prevent neural tube defects. multivitamins are optional, but advisable. Ideally you should be taking them now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i took pregnacare just incase i caught with the 1 tube no harm in hoping! and there good to take for ivf too as they contain folic acid   you have 8 month to wait im sure you will know it all by then


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

whats the difference with long and sort protocol and what does it mean?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont know so cant explain as i have only done long ..kara will explain


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I new to this so this could not be 100% but will have a go at explaining. The long protocol is a think pretty much the standard and that involves down regulating first in effect switching off your system and hormones, this is followed by stimulating ovaries to produce more eggs than normal. There are two types of short protocol. One that is used for poor responders and one the antagonist which I am on. Because I have polycystic ovaries and a high AMH (ovarian reserve) I am at high risk of over stimulating and the antagonist safe guards against this. The short basically works with own system and does not switch it off so instead go straight to stims. I hope this is correct and makes sense.

Kara help, you'll be able to put this better!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done pix you explained well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam  
Surprising what knowledge you pick up here!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah poop i just did a massive post and lost it.....double poop

will post tomorrow as im off to bed now.

pixtrix good work hunni


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

So if i am ovulating normally and produce good eggs (what doctors have told me) then should i be going for the short protocol? Lolake

All these new medical terms/words take a while getting used too.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

triple poop for you Kara! Hope you sleep well.

They will tell you what would be the best for you by your history and blood results. The only reasons they put you on short is if on a previous cycle you didnt respond well or if you have got polycystic ovaries or a high ovarian reserve which they will do a blood test for, poss other reasons but more likely to have long protocol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

leighsa its so good to know all this i didnt come on here till after i had my go at fresh ivf ..i still dont know what my amh was or anthing wish i knew to ask at the time! i was put on long protocol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so didnt they do your AMH Miriam? That was the first blood test that they said they wanted to do after first appoint after patients evening


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah had all bloods done but was never told the results tho they just said all fine...so i still dont know what it is ...i wasnt clued up enough to know what to ask at the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no you would probably be on long protocol but no one knows until you have some blood tests
most people get put on the long protocol first unless you have pcos, short protocol is usually used for poor responders


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I suppose if there was a prob with AMH then they would have told you! well important thing now Miriam is that you'll soon have your bundle of joy in your arms


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, and will they advise me in plenty of time when its my turn to be called in for ivf? 

I were told that if i paid something like £200. then i could have the option of being put to sleep, do you know if this is true?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had phonecall when i got to top of the list to go to open evening it moves quick from then on


----------

